# Surfsticks und mobile Flatrates



## akrite (25. Dezember 2010)

Moin,
ich bin auf dem Weg einen weiteren alternativen Schritt ins Internet zu machen. Nachdem ich jetzt jahrelang eine Flatrate für eine 6000er Leitung(DSL) bei arcor habe und den lästigen Festnetz ISDN-Anschluss mitbezahle, möchte ich mich vom Festnetz trennen und finde die Idee einer mobilen Flatrate über einen Surfstick ganz interessant. Bloß welches Angebot ist das richtige ? Alle Angebote scheinen eine Speedbremse(von 7200 auf 64kBits) zu haben, wenn aktuell 5GB Transfer erreicht wurden, mir reicht aktuell eine 6000er Bandbreite, aber 64kBits ist ein wenig mager. Wer hat mehr Erfahrung in Bezug auf Kosten/Nutzen und Netzabdeckung ?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

die Netzabdeckung kannst du dir für die verschiedenen Anbieter hier etwas genauer anschauen.

Ich war ne Zeit lang mit so einem Teil unterwegs und bin gar nicht zufrieden damit. Hatte da die "Flatrate" von 1&1, zu meinem DSL-Anschluss hinzu (bis dieser geschaltet war). Die 5 GB sind vorallem mit einem PC schnell erreicht, alleien die ganzen Patches und Updates, dann noch ein paar Spiele, da wandert einiges über die Leitung. Und mit 64 Kbit/s war es dann sogar so schlimm, dass ich regelmäßig aus meinen ssh-Sessions gekickt wurde. Überhaupt nicht zu empfehlen von meiner Seite aus. Die Pingzeiten schießen dann so hoch, wie die Geschwindigkeit abfällt, Onlinespiele kannst du dann komplett vergessen. Auch das Surfen war nur noch bedingt möglich, teilweise musste ich die Seiten ein paar Mal neu laden, bis auch alles angezeigt wurde.

Dann noch das Problem mit dem USB-UMTS-Modem welches immer wieder mal abgestürzt ist oder mir einfach meinen PC neugestartet hat (Hersteller: ZTE).

Beobachte daher auf alle Fälle mal dein Surfverhalten und protokolliere mit, wie viel Traffic du im Monat machst. Hier kannst du zum Beispiel in deiner Fritzbox nachschauen, klick dich am Besten mal durch die Menüs durch, hier sollte es einen Punkt "Statistik" oder ähnliches geben. (Link zu deiner Fritzbox, wenn du eine hast )

Gruß
BK


----------



## port29 (29. Dezember 2010)

Also diese UMTS Geschichten sind schön und gut, es ist aber meiner Meinung nach kein Ersatz für eine "richtige" Internetverbindung zu Hause. Ich komme in der Regel mit rund 1-2GB/Monat UMTS Traffic aus. Wobei ich mit dem Notebook, Handy und iPad online bin. Bei O2 habe ich in der Regel eine Geschwindigkeit von 500-600kbyte/s = ca. 5MBit. Es reicht eben, um unterwegs zu sein oder mal so 100MB zu laden. Aber alles was darüber geht, ist einfach nur lahm. Die Geschwindigkeit hängt auch ganz stark vom Ort ab, an dem man sich gerade befindet. Hier in KA habe ich die 5MBit, in Bremen ist es z.T. viel weniger. 

Früher war ich auch mit einem UMTS Stick unterwegs, es war einfach nur schlecht. Die Verbindung brach ab, eine Nutzung war nicht möglich. Momentan bin ich mit einer ExpressCard unterwegs. Da macht das mobile Arbeiten dann doch mehr Spaß. 
Fazit: Ein Surfstick ist gut, wenn man unterwegs ist, aber lokal würde ich persönlich immer eine normale Internetleitung bevorzugen.


----------



## puschelchen (11. Januar 2011)

Also meine Erfahrung musste ich mit O² machen.
Meine Kritik dazu:
leicht bedienbar und schnell aufladbar.
Negativ:
Hat nachdem mein Laptop normal runtergefahren ist alle Treiber gelöscht.
Ist meiner Meinung nach sehr teuer zu surfen.
Ich würde lieber einen von Voodafone empfehlen wobei ich diesen auch nur im Urlaub hernehm es geht eben nichts über Wlan oder Lan meiner Meinung nach.
Aber O² kannste auf deutsch gesagt: In der Pfeife rauchen ausser du willst mit externer Tastatur arbeiten oder jeden Tag deine Treiber neu installieren.


----------



## akrite (11. Januar 2011)

puschelchen hat gesagt.:


> Negativ:
> Hat nachdem mein Laptop normal runtergefahren ist alle Treiber gelöscht.


dürfte bei allen Sticks so sein, da es U3-Sticks sind mit einer Software onboard


> Ist meiner Meinung nach sehr teuer zu surfen.


 FLAT ****?


> Ich würde lieber einen von Voodafone empfehlen wobei ich diesen auch nur im Urlaub hernehm es geht eben nichts über Wlan oder Lan meiner Meinung nach.


... wie dann ? I.d.R. gehst Du per UMTS in ein Handy-Netz rein, aber vielleicht kennst Du ja noch einen anderen Weg, laß uns teilhaben !


> Aber O² kannste auf deutsch gesagt: In der Pfeife rauchen ausser du willst mit externer Tastatur arbeiten oder jeden Tag deine Treiber neu installieren.


...was hat ne externe Tastatur damit zu tun ? Ich steck nach hochgefahrenem OS den Stick an USB, die Software bootet einmalig und los geht es .


----------



## Siggy (28. Januar 2011)

Wenn du nach einem guten Tarifvergleich suchst, schau doch einfach mal hier: UMTS Prepaid Vergleich. Da habe ich meinen Tarif gefunden, der am besten zu meinen Ansprüchen passte. Wenn es dir am wichtigsten ist, dass die Geschwindigkeit möglichst spät gedrosselt wird: o2 drosselt erst ab 10GB, wäre damit für dich wohl am interessantesten.


----------



## macad1982 (4. Mai 2011)

Ich bin zZ mangels DSL nur mit meinem Netbook (integriertes SIM-Kartenmodem) im Internet unterwegs. Mein Provider is O², ist auch garnicht sooo schlecht. Das einzige Problem is, dass ich zu Hause lediglich EDGE hab und somit nen Datendurchsatz von max. 200 kBit/s (bei gutem Wetter und so weiter). Wenn ich in der Stadt unterwegs bin, hab ich auch schon mal die volle Bandbreite, kommt aber eher selten vor.
Mehr als nen klein wenig surfen und chatten is zu Hause nicht.
An deiner Stelle würd ich auf jeden Fall das DSL behalten. Ist deutlich stabiler und kostet nicht mehr, wenn du mal eine größere Datenmenge hast.
Gerade für Leute, die viel beruflich, gamertechnisch oder als Webdeveloper im Web unterwegs sind, gibt es keine mobile Alternative zu DSL.


----------



## akrite (4. Mai 2011)

... im Moment sind sie am LTE-Ausbauen, d.h. wenn mein DSL-Vertrag ausläuft und der Preis stimmt, wird das ne echte Alternative !
Meine Erfahrungen derzeit: in Kiel ists OK, im Bereich Plön/Ascheberg echt mies und in Selent geht nix, die haben hierauch kein richtiges DSL


----------



## tonyS (18. Juli 2011)

... ich muss sagen das ich mit dem Lidl-Surfstick + Fonic Sim sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe..
wahlweise Flatrate oder Prepaid und keine Vertragsbindung.
aber meine ansprüche sind in diesem Bereich auch eher gering, da ich den Stick lediglich zur nebenunterhaltung in der Uni verwende


----------



## Krammes (2. März 2012)

LTE soll er bereits in vielen Städten geben: http://www.lte-verbindung.net/lte-ausbau-lte-fur-13-millionen-haushalte-verfugbar.html

Vielleicht ganz interessant für dich


----------



## port29 (9. März 2012)

Ich habe gestern mal  etwas mit LTE herumspielen dürfen, einmal im Labor und einmal in der Realität. Im Labor hielt LTE tatsächlich alle versprechen. Die Geschwindigkeiten waren da, die Verbindung war okay. Die Daten kamen alle "pünktlich" an.

In der Realität sieht es bei uns in Deutschland leider etwas anders aus. Zunächst einmal ist LTE (derzeit) Standortabhängig. Du kannst also mit einem LTE Anschluss aus Karlsruhe nicht in Mannheim online gehen. Auch beim Roaming zwischen zwei Funkmasten gab es immer einen Verbindungsabbruch. Das war für mich aber kein Wunder, denn die Netzstruktur scheinen die LTE Anbieter von UMTS übernommen zu haben, bzw. nutzen einfach die 3G Struktur. Du bekommst eine private IP Adresse, bei der auch noch ein transparenter Proxy vor sitzt. Geschwindigkeit war da, das ist keine Frage. Allerdings nicht konstant. Ich war von LTE im Labor wirklich begeistert, aber was unsere deutschen Netzanbieter da bisher gemacht haben, ist eine Verstümmelung eines guten (und teuren) Produktes.

Ich bin gespannt, wie es in den nächsten Jahren aussehen wird, vor allem mit der flächendeckenden Einführung von IPv6.


----------



## Susi1234 (23. Juli 2012)

Hi,

schau dir den Surfstick mal von simyo an:

http://www.simyo.de/surfstick.html

VG


----------

